# paso fino roofer



## paso fino roofing (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey everybody. I am in Colo Spgs looking for the ol stand up screw gun attachment that is manually fed through a side tube. I'm not talking about the new quickdrive unit that is auto fed and works only with collated screws. I want to be able to reach into my pouch and drop a screw one at a time through the feed tube that attaches to the drive shaft. I can't find them on any web site. Do you have a couple you want to sell?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You're looking for the OMG Accu tools? http://www.olyfast.com/productivity-tools.html


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I have at least 1/2 dozen broken ones. To be honest they are a great idea, they just aren't built tough enough, well at least us. By broke I mean they no longer hold bits and other similar problems. I would have to check and see if we even have them any more, the guys all but abandoned them and check and make sure the boss doesn't have some sort of plan for them.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If you can frankenstein one into a working gun I'd be interested GT.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm sure we could. Just got to run it by the boss first. I never understood why the guys treated them like chit. They are pretty nice when your not having to stop every 5 mins to move a screw and plate.


----------

